# You guys wanna see the Fastbrakes Rear Disc Conversion?



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*jus got the Fastbrakes Rear Disc Conversion*

JUS GOT IT TODAY!!!!!!!  :fluffy: :thumbup: :cheers: :hal:

It comes with rear SS lines, the 2 conversion brackets, bolts, 2 rotors and instructions.

Looks real high quality, brand new rotors, the rear brackets are alumium and real lightweight, 6 pages of instructions and details, and the bolts are for the mounting of the caliper.

enjoy:


----------



## sr20gt (Mar 17, 2003)

How much $$$ do you payed for them??
And what calipers do you need ???
hey look great.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the kit is $245, you still need to provide the calipers and e-brake cables. I got the rear calipers from a member for $50.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

oooo, purrrdy.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

not talking trash @ all but i got my whole disk brake conversion for very cheap

rear ebrake cables:$15
rear diskbrake spindle: $25
brakes lines: Sto0len(wrapped around my waist with my belt (sorry pick n pull)
brake new rear rotors: $60
brake pads:$18
rear calipers: $20

ad22vf front
rotors: $160 slotted
pads$25
front calipers $35
hardware kit $30 <----i only needed one brake retainer(


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

cant wait to see it on the car...


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Rotors are $50 at most.

Lines are $50 at most.

So you paid $150 for brackets.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.performancerotors.com/nissan-nx2000-brake-rotors.shtml <---good deals to me


----------

